# A new Job...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

A guy goes to the Council to apply for a job. The interviewer asks him
'Have you been in the armed services?'

Yes' he says 'I was in the Falklands for three years.'

The interviewer says 'That will give you extra points toward employment'
and then asks 'Are you disabled in any way?'

The guy says 'Yes 100%... a land mine blew my testicles off.'

The interviewer tells the guy 'OK.I can hire you right now. The hours are
from 8:00 AM . to 4:00 PM . You can start tomorrow. Come in at 10:00AM .'
The guy is puzzled and says 'If the hours are from 8:00AM . to 4:00 PM why do you want me to come in at 10:00 AM? '

'This is a council job' the interviewer replies. 'For the first two hours we sit around scratching our balls...no point in you coming in for that........'


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

:lol: yeah like that one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: The old ones are allways the best


----------

